# Ventana Tandem and The Torrance Barrens [o]



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

My dog Blue and I rode The Torrance Barrens today. Joining us were JC and AC on their Ventana Tandem. So I'm thinkin'...this has to be good for a few pics!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice! So many times we wish our area had true seasons with color and so forth. Where exactly is this place and those two are bundled up pretty good, so I'm guessing it's in the 50's or 40's.

Again, very nice.

PK


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

PMK said:


> Nice! So many times we wish our area had true seasons with color and so forth. Where exactly is this place and those two are bundled up pretty good, so I'm guessing it's in the 50's or 40's.
> 
> Again, very nice.
> 
> PK


Thanks! This is Muskoka District, central Ontario, Canada. It's been cool past few days and was just above freezing this morning (+3 C) but we should be back up to daytime highs of 15 -20 C later this week. Good riding weather! :thumbsup:


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

****this is not the Torrance you're looking for****

Awesome photos:thumbsup:


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> ****this is not the Torrance you're looking for****
> 
> Awesome photos:thumbsup:


It's surely not the Torrance where I work! (Los Angeles area)


----------

